# It'S Official!



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I am now in the "hummer" club! My f300 arrived from Tall Tim this morning. As they say in the advert " I'm luvvin' it!"

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You had better amend your signature then


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> You had better amend your signature then


LOL

Hope to become a first time member of the Hummmer club myself on Monday, assuming I haven't been conned.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

So sorry, can't do that as I still have lots of "tickers!". :yes: I'll have to have a foot (or should that be a hand in horology terms) in both camps..... or is that hummin and harrin'? :dontgetit:

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Hums added!


----------



## IanM (Aug 9, 2007)

Congratulations - but beware the hidden "addiction gene" that all hummers possess - there's always room for one more in any collection!

Enjoy!

IanM


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've been boring everybody with the "listen to this" routine!

Mike


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

tixntox said:


> I've been boring everybody with the "listen to this" routine!
> 
> Mike


You're not the only one Mike :to_become_senile:


----------



## IanM (Aug 9, 2007)

feenix said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > I've been boring everybody with the "listen to this" routine!
> ...


Yep - that makes 3 of us...







IanM


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

tixntox said:


> I've been boring everybody with the "listen to this" routine!Mike


A variation on this is to try to convince your patsy to put a hummer against each ear. Some sort of psychedelic spiel usually works for me.

Now there's an excuse to get another hummer you don't hear very often! (the excuse that is)


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Brings a whole new concept to my tinitus!

Mike


----------



## Smart Stig (Mar 27, 2010)

My parents terrier puppy is fascinated by the hummers - she pricks her ears up a few metres away but can't quite work out where the sound is coming from, and when she gets closer sniffs and paws around the watch far more than any mechanical before she gives up and just stares at it.

F300 - the dog whistle you wear on your wrist...

Andrew


----------

